# travelling to other countries awaiting PdiS



## Bounek (May 21, 2011)

Hi there. 

I need some help.

I'm a woman form Morocco. Last summer I married my my moroccan man, who lives in Italy for 20years now. So i followed him to Italy (Parma).

I've a Type D multi entry visa. Also i've applied for a permesso di Soggiorno. They told me that i could come and get it at 23 of july. 

I know that I'm allowed to go to Morocco and back when awaiting PdiS. I really want to visit my family this summer. But I've an aunt in Amsterdam (Holland). And my plan is to go to Amsterdam with airplane. Because she invited me to join her in the trip to Morocco. She is going to morocco the 1st of july. Is it possible for me to go to her in Amsterdam and then travel with her (by car) to Morocco? While i'm still awaiting my PdiS??

So am I allowed to travel to other Schengen countries, and leave the Schengen border from an other place then Italy?

Please somebody help me. I don't want to do something wrong. But it's hard to get the right information

By the way... when i return to Italy, I will return straight from Morocco tot Italy.


----------

